# Christmas birds



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

The birds got their Christmas pics today  as well as the dog.



Icarus







Spike the poser 









and one of the dog. He is a bird dog (English Cocker Spaniel) so that counts right 

D.O.G.





I Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

These are great. Makes me want to shoot some of my own.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I didn't know Santa had giant cockatiels in his sack. I know what I'm asking for!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lovely birdies (those heartwings are just too cute) and gorgeous doggie!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha love the heart wings!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys
Spike love the camera


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

They are all adorable! The budgie is very cute.... and I'm not a budgie person! The tiel is adorable and clearly enjoying having a photoshoot done! 

And your dog.... where to start. He/she is beautiful. I love the colour and love the shine to her coat. Clearly she's very healthy.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry, just read that the dog is a male. Hopefully he's not offended by my above comments where I referred to him as a girl.


----------

